# 2 12" Alumapro Alchemys $50



## Fanman47 (Sep 13, 2009)

2 12 inch Alumapro Alchemy Subwoofers - eBay (item 120560540140 end time Apr-27-10 15:07:49 PDT)


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Amazing starting price. I have 3 of the 10's, they are monsters.


----------



## Fanman47 (Sep 13, 2009)

Ends today. Still at $50. Someone is going to get a great deal on these awesoem subs. They are beautiful.


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

I wonder how these guys would sound IB. Too bad the are SVC.


----------



## BigBadBakken (Feb 16, 2010)

Ahhhhh! I was high bidder until the last few minutes it seems! My max bid was 75 and it ended at 76. Man, someone just got a heck of a deal!


----------



## Fanman47 (Sep 13, 2009)

And heres the kicker. The guy lives local and we are meeting Monday to complete the sale, so no shipping costs for him. He is also buying the box I had them in, so it worked out nicely. Yes he got a crazy good deal. I loved these subs.


----------



## The-Big-Beat (Nov 10, 2008)

I had the Bandpass box 12. It didnt sound too good. Just made for loud SPL at high bass notes. Good luck


----------

